# Need Ideas for 5-Year-Old Boy Bedroom



## jenmc226

I want to paint and redecorate my son's bedroom. Currently he has dinosaur bedding/curtains/wall art and some dinosaur stuffed animals. He's told me that he doesn't want dinosaurs any more.
I do plan on letting him have input in his room decor but I need a starting point for him or a couple of choices.

Also, there's a good chance that in 2 years my son will move to the big room downstairs and my daughter will get this room. If I can avoid having to repaint the room at that time, that's bonus.

I'm hoping to get away from characters and do more of a color/shape theme? Or maybe just not too heavy on characters.

I suck at decorating :(


----------



## julietz

How about an ABC theme, its unisex and good to encourage learning, you can do nice bright letters, or buy stencils and do it yourself, just add a throw to his bed. can even cut some fabric letters and hand sew onto a plain throw.


----------



## Amarna

I've always wanted to do my daughter's room with an outerspace theme. I'll be painting it in the next month or so I'll be doing the walls blue (but not too dark!) and I'm sure I can find a fun border with astronauts or the solar system on it or something. This is the best part though: I plan on getting those glow in the dark sticker stars/moons/etc and putting them all over the ceiling so at night there's this galaxy effect.


----------



## sabby52

Amarna said:


> I've always wanted to do my daughter's room with an outerspace theme. I'll be painting it in the next month or so I'll be doing the walls blue (but not too dark!) and I'm sure I can find a fun border with astronauts or the solar system on it or something. This is the best part though: I plan on getting those glow in the dark sticker stars/moons/etc and putting them all over the ceiling so at night there's this galaxy effect.

Mys sons room is decorated along these lines and he loves it :thumbup:


----------



## sabby52

My sons room is done in a space theme :thumbup: Here is some pics to give you an idea :) 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279126352702.148956.732942702&l=67a2ac1510&type=1


----------



## angelmummy

sabby your boys bedrooms look fab x


----------



## sabby52

angelmummy said:


> sabby your boys bedrooms look fab x

Thanks you :flower:


----------



## jenmc226

Thanks for the suggestions. And thank you for sharing pics.
Any other suggestions still welcome.


----------

